# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  چندتا سوال درباره ی آزمون های گاج

## Y.3.R

با سلام خدمت دوستان.امیدوارم که حالتون خوب باشه.چندتا سوال درباره ی آزمون های گاج داشتم ممنون میشم جواب بدین:

1)آیا گاج برای تابستون98 برنامه ی راهبردیشو بیرون داده؟(تجربی و نظام قدیمم)اگه بیرون داده میشه لینک دانلودشو بدین؟اگه هم بیرون نداده حدودا کی بیرون میده؟

2)از کجا میتونم آزمون های تابستان 97 گاج رو برای تجربی نظام قدیم دانلود کنم؟میشه لینک بدین؟

3)نظرتون درباره ی کیفیت سوالات گاج چیه؟

----------


## S1non

سلام جواب سوال اول و دومو نميدونم ولي درمورد کيفيت سوالا نظر من اينه که واقعا گاج سوالاش تا حالا از بين سه تا موسسه ي ک رفتم استاندارد تره و بازم ميگم که اين نظرمنه منظورم از استاندار ميزان مشابهت سبک شون با کنکوره تنها مشکل گاج جامعه اماري پايينشه

----------


## Alirezad_031

توی گوگل سرچ کنید (آزمون گاج) سایت این ازمون رو میاره و برید داخلش جواباتون رو پیدا میکنید.
همه مراحلش هم تو اینترنت نیست هرچی که هست تو سایت همین فروم گذاشتن. خود سایت گاج مارکت میفروشه دفتزچه هاشو
قیمت ازمونهای تابستون و توی سال گاج حدود 1میلیون 800 میشه و پشتیبانیشون خوبه.جامعه اماریش کمه فقط

----------


## Y.3.R

آیا کسی اطلاع داره که اولین آزمون تابستان 98 گاج چندم برگزار میشه؟راستش وقتی الان با نمایندگی گاج تو شهرمون تماس گرفتم بهم گفتن که 21 تیر اولین آزمون تابستونه هست!آیا این درسته بنظرتون؟

----------

